# R/O Site



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

While browsing for info on the future of 500 khz I came across this site.
Don't know how new it is but thought it may be of interest to other RO's.

http://groups.google.com/group/radio-officers


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

R651400 said:


> While browsing for info on the future of 500 khz I came across this site.
> Don't know how new it is but thought it may be of interest to other RO's.
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/radio-officers


This is USA based. for UK and world wide see Radio Officers Association. ROASS.org(*))


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Tai Pan said:


> This is USA based. for UK and world wide see Radio Officers Association. ROASS.org(*))


My input was intended to be informative not competitive but let's face it, it does have a helluva lot more information than roass.org!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Many thanks R651400 an extremely interesting site for R/Os. As SN is an international site it is nice to know how the other half live.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

WCC  DE GBTT ...............Priceless.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Shoot!


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

could be worse could you imagine instead of OVER we could be saying hit me with it


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I enjoyed the "English Channel tea party" took me back to my days when I worked at GNF - as I listened I wanted to reach for the key to answer ships calling! I must admit listening to this I can see why GNF had a reputation for not answering ships !!!!


----------

